# Build a Beehive! assembly workshop 1/25/2014 Rochester NY



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

In about 2 weeks!

Build new equipment or get your old equipment in shape. See what others are doing.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

This Saturday- bring your hammer and glue! Refreshments and prizes.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Tomorrow!


----------

